# Sotomayor Falsely Claims 100,000 Children in ‘Serious Condition’ from Covid



## Independentthinker

First it was Biden repeatedly telling us that vaccinated people don't spread the virus. Now it is Supreme Court Justice Sonia Sotomayor falsely claiming that 100,000 children are in “serious condition” from Covid. Why do our leaders continue spreading misinformation?










						Justice Sotomayor Falsely Claims 100,000 Children in ‘Serious Condition’ from Covid
					

Justice Sotomayor falsely claimed that 100,00 children are in “serious condition” from Covid during oral arguments on the Biden administration’s vaccine mandate.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Sotomayor is the perfect example of the failures of affirmative action


----------



## Desperado

Because they are all pushing the control agenda


----------



## Nostra

Tell me how this doesn't make her a leftist hack.  Easily provable lies and propaganda.

Sonia Sotomayor roasted after spreading false information about child COVID hospitalizations​'We have over 100,000 children ... in serious condition. many on ventilators,' Sotomayor claimed​Supreme Court Justice Sonia Sotomayor came under withering criticism Friday after she falsely suggested that upwards of 100,000 children in the United States are hospitalized from COVID-19, many of them on ventilators.

During oral arguments on the Biden administration's mandate on private businesses for employees to be either vaccinated or frequently tested, Sotomayor drastically overstated the number of young people who have fallen severely ill from coronavirus.

"We have hospitals that are almost at full capacity with people severely ill on ventilators. We have over 100,000 children, which we've never had before, in serious condition, many on ventilators," she said.












						Sonia Sotomayor roasted after spreading false information about child COVID hospitalizations
					

Supreme Court Justice Sonia Sotomayor came under withering criticism Friday after she falsely suggested that upwards of 100,000 children in the United States are hospitalized from COVID-19




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## jbrownson0831

Nostra said:


> Tell me how this doesn't make her a leftist hack.  Easily provable lies and propaganda.
> 
> Sonia Sotomayor roasted after spreading false information about child COVID hospitalizations​'We have over 100,000 children ... in serious condition. many on ventilators,' Sotomayor claimed​Supreme Court Justice Sonia Sotomayor came under withering criticism Friday after she falsely suggested that upwards of 100,000 children in the United States are hospitalized from COVID-19, many of them on ventilators.
> 
> During oral arguments on the Biden administration's mandate on private businesses for employees to be either vaccinated or frequently tested, Sotomayor drastically overstated the number of young people who have fallen severely ill from coronavirus.
> 
> "We have hospitals that are almost at full capacity with people severely ill on ventilators. We have over 100,000 children, which we've never had before, in serious condition, many on ventilators," she said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonia Sotomayor roasted after spreading false information about child COVID hospitalizations
> 
> 
> Supreme Court Justice Sonia Sotomayor came under withering criticism Friday after she falsely suggested that upwards of 100,000 children in the United States are hospitalized from COVID-19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com


Another total lefty idiot.


----------



## excalibur

Sotomayor is the dumbest member of the Supreme Court in decades. "Wise" Latina?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Breyer was just as bad.


----------



## Burgermeister

That's some high-level jurisprudence right there. She's a bad joke.


----------



## wamose

Just when people started to forget how bad Obama was, one of his dogshit appointees turns around and reminds everyone.


----------



## marvin martian

Nostra said:


> Tell me how this doesn't make her a leftist hack.  Easily provable lies and propaganda.
> 
> Sonia Sotomayor roasted after spreading false information about child COVID hospitalizations​'We have over 100,000 children ... in serious condition. many on ventilators,' Sotomayor claimed​Supreme Court Justice Sonia Sotomayor came under withering criticism Friday after she falsely suggested that upwards of 100,000 children in the United States are hospitalized from COVID-19, many of them on ventilators.
> 
> During oral arguments on the Biden administration's mandate on private businesses for employees to be either vaccinated or frequently tested, Sotomayor drastically overstated the number of young people who have fallen severely ill from coronavirus.
> 
> "We have hospitals that are almost at full capacity with people severely ill on ventilators. We have over 100,000 children, which we've never had before, in serious condition, many on ventilators," she said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonia Sotomayor roasted after spreading false information about child COVID hospitalizations
> 
> 
> Supreme Court Justice Sonia Sotomayor came under withering criticism Friday after she falsely suggested that upwards of 100,000 children in the United States are hospitalized from COVID-19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com



She needs to be investigated and impeached.


----------



## wamose

Everyone on that court who didn't dispute her statement is either crooked or stupid.


----------



## wamose

marvin martian said:


> She needs to be investigated and impeached.


She never should have been approved in the first place. Thank you Lindsey Graham.


----------



## MarcATL

Roasted by *whom*?


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

jbrownson0831 said:


> Another total lefty idiot.


*Poison Ivy*

But, but she was a history major at Princeton, not a math major!!!  So we shouldn't expect her to know that 3,000+ does not round off to 100,000!!!  Besides, as has been proven in studies made by other Ivy League graduates, MATH IS RACIST!!!


----------



## jbrownson0831

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *Poison Ivy*
> 
> But, but she was a history major at Princeton, not a math major!!!  So we shouldn't expect her to know that 3,000+ does not round off to 100,000!!!  Besides, as has been proven in studies made by other Ivy League graduates, MATH IS RACIST!!!


Yeah, math and statistics are hard.  Easier just to listen to Poopeypants babble and squirt about how those vaccinated cannot infect.....when the exact opposite happens.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Nostra said:


> Tell me how this doesn't make her a leftist hack.  Easily provable lies and propaganda.
> 
> Sonia Sotomayor roasted after spreading false information about child COVID hospitalizations​'We have over 100,000 children ... in serious condition. many on ventilators,' Sotomayor claimed​Supreme Court Justice Sonia Sotomayor came under withering criticism Friday after she falsely suggested that upwards of 100,000 children in the United States are hospitalized from COVID-19, many of them on ventilators.
> 
> During oral arguments on the Biden administration's mandate on private businesses for employees to be either vaccinated or frequently tested, Sotomayor drastically overstated the number of young people who have fallen severely ill from coronavirus.
> 
> "We have hospitals that are almost at full capacity with people severely ill on ventilators. We have over 100,000 children, which we've never had before, in serious condition, many on ventilators," she said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonia Sotomayor roasted after spreading false information about child COVID hospitalizations
> 
> 
> Supreme Court Justice Sonia Sotomayor came under withering criticism Friday after she falsely suggested that upwards of 100,000 children in the United States are hospitalized from COVID-19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com


I think the total deaths during all of covid is around 800 for children.

She's a hack. We all knew she was a hack.


----------



## SweetSue92

MarcATL said:


> Roasted by *whom*?



Everywhere that's not a liberal echo chamber

And I do mean everywhere


----------



## Nostra

MarcATL said:


> Roasted by *whom*?


People who can think for themselves.  That leaves you out.


----------



## eagle1462010

Every court has to have a Jester.


----------



## excalibur

Grampa Murked U said:


> I think the total deaths during all of covid is around 800 for children.
> 
> She's a hack. We all knew she was a hack.





You give hacks a bad name.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## MarcATL

Nostra said:


> People who can thin for themselves.  That leaves you out.


How does one "*thin *for themselves?"

#LOLGOP #TooFunny #CLASSIC


----------



## 22lcidw

MarcATL said:


> Roasted by *whom*?


She has that Island mentality. And is a Prog woman through and through.  Corrupted.


----------



## Nostra

MarcATL said:


> How does one "*thin *for themselves?"
> 
> #LOLGOP #TooFunny #CLASSIC



Congratulations!  You found a typo.  Go find Mommy and ask for a Gold Star, Dumbass.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

For nominating this brilliant Supreme Court Justice. You’re the best and so she. Both of you are heroes. Next she will state that both Santa Clause and the Easter Bunny exist. Leftists being leftists…









						Justice Sotomayor Exaggerated the Number of Severe COVID-19 Cases Among Children
					

The Supreme Court heard oral arguments Friday on whether to prevent the Biden administration's vaccine mandate for private workplaces from...




					reason.com


----------



## PinktheFloyd88

I am confused by this topic. What exactly is your problem with Sotomayor? And what does Barack Obama have to do with anything?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Independentthinker said:


> First it was Biden repeatedly telling us that vaccinated people don't spread the virus. Now it is Supreme Court Justice Sonia Sotomayor falsely claiming that 100,000 children are in “serious condition” from Covid. Why do our leaders continue spreading misinformation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justice Sotomayor Falsely Claims 100,000 Children in ‘Serious Condition’ from Covid
> 
> 
> Justice Sotomayor falsely claimed that 100,00 children are in “serious condition” from Covid during oral arguments on the Biden administration’s vaccine mandate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


 1984 is just 38 years late...


----------



## PinktheFloyd88

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Sotomayor is the perfect example of the failures of affirmative action


Your posts have blown chunks lately, good grief.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Your posts have blown chunks lately, good grief.


What about his post is inaccurate?


----------



## PinktheFloyd88

AzogtheDefiler said:


> What about his post is inaccurate?


Well it is racist for one. And secondly it is stating she is unqualified for the position which is unfair to Sotomayor.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Well it is racist for one.


How's that?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Well it is racist for one. And secondly it is stating she is unqualified for the position which is unfair to Sotomayor.


If she were qualified she would not have said the idiotic and INCORRECT points that she did. Pretty scary that my 14 year old knows more than she does.


----------



## badger2

22lcidw said:


> She has that Island mentality. And is a Prog woman through and through.  Corrupted.


Progdems are the most disgusting DNA ever to come onto the planet.


----------



## wamose

MarcATL said:


> How does one "*thin *for themselves?"
> 
> #LOLGOP #TooFunny #CLASSIC


That's a widely accepted pronunciation made popular by Ricki Recardo. "LOL, too funny, classic". If you think that's (funny?), you really need to get in touch with reality.


----------



## Lisa558

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Well it is racist for one. And secondly it is stating she is unqualified for the position which is unfair to Sotomayor.


I do think that someone who falls victim to the lies being told by the liberal media should not sit on the SCOTUS. She is basing her decision on falsehoods.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

This is how brainwashed liberals have become when you have these 3 stooges. THE SC has no business hearing this nonsense.









						Liberal Supreme Court justices spread COVID-19 misinformation
					

Justices Elena Kagan, Stephen Breyer, and Sonia Sotomayor confirmed during Friday’s oral arguments that they are firmly in favor of President Joe Biden’s private sector vaccine mandate. However, the facts they relied upon to make their case were flat-out wrong.




					www.washingtonexaminer.com
				





^^^^Obama appointee. Brains don't matter just what you look like

I thought Kagan was smarter than that. Obama appointee....FAILURE

Bryer...Clinton.same crap


----------



## pknopp

Yes, we heard it when it was posted here, yesterday.


----------



## 1srelluc

Definitely not much of a brain trust going on there.


----------



## AMart

Both were totally spreading lies as fact and arguing for policy positions. Not their job.


----------



## struth

Wow, these justices should be impeached for knowingly spreading lies and propaganda from the bench 

for shame


----------



## kyzr

Dishonest democrats.  Partisan democrats.  Stupid democrats.  
Democrats with agendas don't belong on the USSC.


----------



## JGalt

Hang on Sloopy said:


> This is how brainwashed liberals have become when you have these 3 stooges. THE SC has no business hearing this nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal Supreme Court justices spread COVID-19 misinformation
> 
> 
> Justices Elena Kagan, Stephen Breyer, and Sonia Sotomayor confirmed during Friday’s oral arguments that they are firmly in favor of President Joe Biden’s private sector vaccine mandate. However, the facts they relied upon to make their case were flat-out wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.washingtonexaminer.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^Obama appointee. Brains don't matter just what you look like
> 
> I thought Kagan was smarter than that. Obama appointee....FAILURE
> 
> Bryer...Clinton.same crap



"Wise Latina" my ass. She's just a dumb Meskin.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

pknopp said:


> Yes, we heard it when it was posted here, yesterday.


You people need to look like the dumb fuckin idiots you are

Did you hear that fucking dumb bitch. Gets her news from CNN

That GD mongoloid has no biz. Just a faceObama liked and stupid as a rock


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

AMart said:


> Both were totally spreading lies as fact and arguing for policy positions. Not their job.


They have no business hearing this. Their being advised by Dr Lesh and Dr Crepitus


----------



## eagle1462010

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Well it is racist for one. And secondly it is stating she is unqualified for the position which is unfair to Sotomayor.


I'd say after hearing her yesterday live she is unqualified for the position.  But your side didn't care as it put in puppets there to do as they are told.  Her comments were even close to being accurate.  I think the janitor cleaning the place would know more on the kids hospitalized than her.


----------



## AMart

Could Omicron be even LESS deadly than seasonal flu?​








						Omicron may be nearly 100 TIMES less deadly than Delta, scientists say
					

MailOnline analysis shows Covid killed one in 33 people in the UK who tested positive at the peak of the devastating second wave last January, compared to just one in 670 now.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## pknopp

Hang on Sloopy said:


> You people need to look like the dumb fuckin idiots you are
> 
> Did you hear that fucking dumb bitch. Gets her news from CNN
> 
> That GD mongoloid has no biz. Just a faceObama liked and stupid as a rock



 What she said was stupid. That has nothing to do with what I said. You also can not follow simple rules. Granted it happens but you shouldn't get pissed when it's pointed out to you.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

JGalt said:


> "Wise Latina" my ass. She's just a dumb Meskin.


She's a mongoloid plain and stupid simple. Needs to be put in a prehistoric woman museum piece


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

pknopp said:


> What she said was stupid. That has nothing to do with what I said. You also can not follow simple rules. Granted it happens but you shouldn't get pissed when it's pointed out to you.


Hey hall monitor. I checked and saw fucking nothing. Shut your faggot fucking hall monitor ass up and keep posting


----------



## Hellbilly

Hang on Sloopy said:


> stupid as a rock


Sounds like you and her have something in common.


----------



## pknopp

Hang on Sloopy said:


> Hey hall monitor. I checked and saw fucking nothing. Shut your faggot fucking hall monitor ass up and keep posting



 I suppose it might help if you spelled her name correctly.


----------



## ColonelAngus

How nice for a SCOTUS judge to just completely talk out of her ass.


----------



## Lesh

Hang on Sloopy said:


> This is how brainwashed liberals have become when you have these 3 stooges. THE SC has no business hearing this nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal Supreme Court justices spread COVID-19 misinformation
> 
> 
> Justices Elena Kagan, Stephen Breyer, and Sonia Sotomayor confirmed during Friday’s oral arguments that they are firmly in favor of President Joe Biden’s private sector vaccine mandate. However, the facts they relied upon to make their case were flat-out wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.washingtonexaminer.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^Obama appointee. Brains don't matter just what you look like
> 
> I thought Kagan was smarter than that. Obama appointee....FAILURE
> 
> Bryer...Clinton.same crap


Kagan began by claiming “the best way” to prevent the spread of COVID-19 is “for people to get vaccinated,” and the “second best way” is to “wear masks.”* Neither claim is true*. 

*"While the vaccines appear to slow the spread of COVID-19"*

Followed by

*"there is absolutely no evidence that they prevent transmission"*

Ummm..do you idiots ever read the garbage you post??


----------



## petro

Whatever they rule, it won't affect me or my employer. 

I will continue to decide my own medical decisions.


----------



## Lesh

And take note.

ALL of these Justices are vaxxed AND boosted

Alito...Thomas...all of em


----------



## BluesLegend

ColonelAngus said:


> How nice for a SCOTUS judge to just completely talk out of her ass.


Now imagine asshole worthless scum Dems packing the SCOTUS with these retards.


----------



## BluesLegend

Lesh said:


> Kagan began by claiming “the best way” to prevent the spread of COVID-19 is “for people to get vaccinated,” and the “second best way” is to “wear masks.”* Neither claim is true*.
> 
> *"While the vaccines appear to slow the spread of COVID-19"*
> 
> Followed by
> 
> *"there is absolutely no evidence that they prevent transmission"*
> 
> Ummm..do you idiots ever read the garbage you post??


I have had it with this mask BULLSHIT it does not stop this virus.


----------



## Lesh

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *Poison Ivy*
> 
> But, but she was a history major at Princeton, not a math major!!!  So we shouldn't expect her to know that 3,000+ does not round off to 100,000!!!  Besides, as has been proven in studies made by other Ivy League graduates, MATH IS RACIST!!!


The US had* more than 325,000 new cases among children during the week ending December 30,* according to data published this week by the AAP, marking a 64% increase in new childhood cases compared to the previous week, the AAP said.


----------



## Hellbilly

BluesLegend said:


> I have had it with this mask BULLSHIT it does not stop this virus.


Stupid shit like that is exactly what the virus is counting on.


----------



## BluesLegend

Hellbilly said:


> Stupid shit like that is exactly what the virus is counting on.


Pack into a jet plane with 250 people like sardines for hours, the mask keeps you safe...NOT! I had to take my first flight since Covid hit recently, was sick for 2 weeks after SHOCKER!


----------



## wamose

Sotomayor owes it to the American people to be more informed and more intelligent, and act like she is. It's disgraceful for a SC justice to make so many factually wrong statements.


----------



## SweetSue92

wamose said:


> Sotomayor owes it to the American people to be more informed and more intelligent, and act like she is. It's disgraceful for a SC justice to make so many factually wrong statements.



Our God-given and Constitutionally secured rights are apparently in her stupid, STUPID hands. 

It's stunning and really scary.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Supreme Court judges should not be expected to speak facts when lying to the public.



I get all my news from Sotamayor.

"We have hospitals that are almost at full capacity with people severely ill on ventilators. We have over 100,000 children, which we've never had before, in serious condition, many on ventilators," she said.

What point was she trying to make other than fear porn?

Fuck her.


----------



## jknowgood

Grampa Murked U said:


> I think the total deaths during all of covid is around 800 for children.
> 
> She's a hack. We all knew she was a hack.


She needs to be asking how many children have heart problems after getting the vaccine. I heard a lot.


----------



## Canon Shooter

"We have more affected people today than we had a year ago."

So, anyone who thinks Biden is addressing the Covid situation more efficiently than Trump did needs to read that comment from Justice Sotomayor, and then read it again and again and again. 

Biden is systematically killing America...


----------



## jknowgood

Lesh said:


> The US had* more than 325,000 new cases among children during the week ending December 30,* according to data published this week by the AAP, marking a 64% increase in new childhood cases compared to the previous week, the AAP said.


Dang, Biden has screwed the pooch on covid.


----------



## two_iron

The kenyan lawn jockey owns that dumber-than-fuck messkin.

Imagine that useful idiot ever putting country (Constitution) before party.... not gonna happen.


----------



## jknowgood

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Well it is racist for one. And secondly it is stating she is unqualified for the position which is unfair to Sotomayor.


She has proven it with knowingly lying and really her job is to rule on matters of the constitution.


----------



## petro

BluesLegend said:


> I have had it with this mask BULLSHIT it does not stop this virus.


----------



## Soupnazi630

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Well it is racist for one. And secondly it is stating she is unqualified for the position which is unfair to Sotomayor.


It was not racist and she is unqualified which is a fair statement


----------



## Lisa558

jknowgood said:


> She has proven it with knowingly lying and really her job is to rule on matters of the constitution.


We can expect more of the same if Biden packs the court. Just a bunch of poorly informed leftists being influenced by the liberal media lies.


----------



## DGS49

To review:  A "lie" is a statement that the speaker knows to be false.  They are not spreading lies. They are simply woefully ignorant of the relevant facts.

It is an unpleasant fact about the Supreme Court that many justices have been near-idiots, but fortified by their clerks, who are some of the best legal minds in the "industry."

That these three - all Leftists - are so ignorant of the most reported phenomenon of the past century tells you all you really need to know.  And Sotomayor is not aware that Governors have greater discretion within their States than the President has?  Has she ever even glanced at the Constitution?


----------



## two_iron

petro said:


> View attachment 585282


The skinny one looks like AOC.... back when she was getting fired from her bartending gig for stealing her co-worker's tips. Coincidence?


----------



## eagle1462010

Lesh said:


> The US had* more than 325,000 new cases among children during the week ending December 30,* according to data published this week by the AAP, marking a 64% increase in new childhood cases compared to the previous week, the AAP said.


linky???????


----------



## ColonelAngus

I can sum up all the left wing propaganda about COVID:

1)Always stay terrified
2)Keep getting experimental gene therapy shots


Thats everything.


----------



## ColonelAngus

DGS49 said:


> To review:  A "lie" is a statement that the speaker knows to be false.  They are not spreading lies. They are simply woefully ignorant of the relevant facts.
> 
> It is an unpleasant fact about the Supreme Court that many justices have been near-idiots, but fortified by their clerks, who are some of the best legal minds in the "industry."
> 
> That these three - all Leftists - are so ignorant of the most reported phenomenon of the past century tells you all you really need to know.  And Sotomayor is not aware that Governors have greater discretion within their States than the President has?  Has she ever even glanced at the Constitution?



She knows she is lying.  She knows we know she is lying.  She doesnt care.


----------



## the other mike

Hang on Sloopy said:


> This is how brainwashed liberals have become when you have these 3 stooges. THE SC has no business hearing this nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal Supreme Court justices spread COVID-19 misinformation
> 
> 
> Justices Elena Kagan, Stephen Breyer, and Sonia Sotomayor confirmed during Friday’s oral arguments that they are firmly in favor of President Joe Biden’s private sector vaccine mandate. However, the facts they relied upon to make their case were flat-out wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.washingtonexaminer.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^Obama appointee. Brains don't matter just what you look like
> 
> I thought Kagan was smarter than that. Obama appointee....FAILURE
> 
> Bryer...Clinton.same crap


They're not stupid, which means they're lying.


----------



## Lesh

BluesLegend said:


> I have had it with this mask BULLSHIT it does not stop this virus.


Thanks for your bullshit opinion


----------



## pknopp

Lesh said:


> Thanks for your bullshit opinion



 At best you could argue it helps but there is no way after all we have seen that anyone can say that someone saying they do not stop the virus is lying.


----------



## petro

My main question of masks that nobody seems to be able to answer.



These contaminated items should be red bagged and incinerated instead of thrown in the trash, our streets and eventually ending up in our waterways.


----------



## JGalt

two_iron said:


> The kenyan lawn jockey owns that dumber-than-fuck messkin.
> 
> Imagine that useful idiot ever putting country (Constitution) before party.... not gonna happen.


That dumb Meskin bitch Sotomayor reminds me of a Twilight Zone episode called "The Gift."

"A humanoid alien has just crash-landed outside a mountain village in Mexico, just across the border from Texas. He has killed a police officer and was wounded by another. When he reaches a village bar, he collapses. A sympathetic doctor operates on him, removing two bullets from his chest. The alien (who refers to himself as "Mr. Williams") becomes friends with Pedro, an orphan whose job is to clean the bar. Pedro receives a gift from Williams, who tells Pedro that he will explain it later.

Meanwhile, the bartender notifies the army about Williams' location. Williams attempts to escape back to his ship, but soldiers and villagers corner him. He tries to explain that he has come in peace and that the police officer getting shot was an accident. He tells Pedro to show the gift to the doctor, but the villagers take the gift from him and set it on fire, claiming that it must be black magic or of the devil. As the villagers watch Pedro and Williams reaching for each other, fear drives them to shoot Williams before they believe he has a chance to harm the boy. With Williams lying dead, the doctor picks up the remains of the gift from the fire. He reads the note on it aloud: "Greetings to the people of Earth: We come as friends and in peace. We bring you this gift. The following chemical formula is...a vaccine against all forms of cancer..." The rest is burned away. The doctor states, "We have not just killed a man; we have killed a dream."

The Gift (The Twilight Zone) - Wikipedia

Dumb Meskin bitch.


----------



## eagle1462010

Lesh said:


> The US had* more than 325,000 new cases among children during the week ending December 30,* according to data published this week by the AAP, marking a 64% increase in new childhood cases compared to the previous week, the AAP said.


You fucked up.  I went to their site and loved it.  They are completely against you types.  Here is an example........ENJOY









						'Following the Science,' or the COVID Narrative? - AAPS | Association of American Physicians and Surgeons
					

By Jane M. Orient, M.D. Science has undergone a radical metamorphosis. People with M.D. or Ph.D. degrees, who have published hundreds of papers in the scientific literature, have suddenly become “anti-science”—as judged by media personalities, politicians, bureaucrats, and fact-checkers. What...




					aapsonline.org
				




*Knowledge of the historical progression of AIDS was, however, NOT good enough for Dr. Fauci to inform physicians of the possibility of using common sulfa drugs to prevent pneumocystis pneumonia (PCP), based on past research. He demanded, but would not fund, an RCT. By the time a privately funded study was complete, 17,000 AIDS patients had died of PCP without the potential benefit of prophylaxis.*

The NIH is again following the model of therapeutic nihilism for COVID, suppressing promising treatments on the basis that hundreds of favorable published studies including some RCTs are inadequate.

Vaccines, however, are exempt from the demand for scientific rigor. The Biden Administration is calling for all Americans to get vaccinated and boosted, and has pledged to donate 500 million doses of the Pfizer-BioNTech product to low and lower-middle-income countries and the African Union.

The worldwide, coercive mass vaccination campaign is not a scientific experiment. In addition to a control group, ethical research would require voluntary informed consent, free medical care of subjects who experienced complications, provision to stop the experiment if it is doing harm, and an Institutional Review Board.

Where is the science, and where is the anti-science?


----------



## BrokeLoser

Hang on Sloopy said:


> This is how brainwashed liberals have become when you have these 3 stooges. THE SC has no business hearing this nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal Supreme Court justices spread COVID-19 misinformation
> 
> 
> Justices Elena Kagan, Stephen Breyer, and Sonia Sotomayor confirmed during Friday’s oral arguments that they are firmly in favor of President Joe Biden’s private sector vaccine mandate. However, the facts they relied upon to make their case were flat-out wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.washingtonexaminer.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^Obama appointee. Brains don't matter just what you look like
> 
> I thought Kagan was smarter than that. Obama appointee....FAILURE
> 
> Bryer...Clinton.same crap


Like all brainwashed beaner Leftists, she obviously gets her information from talking heads at CNN…and like our worthless as fuck VP….the filthy brown bitch was appointed for her skin color and vagina…Our founders warned us about fucking ourselves….we didn’t listen.


----------



## PinktheFloyd88

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> How's that?



You're asking me how blaming affirmative action for a latina being on the court is racist?

...


----------



## Lesh

Hellbilly said:


> Stupid shit like that is exactly what the virus is counting on.


The virus doesn’t “ count” on anything other than warm unvaccinated bodies to propagate in


----------



## pknopp

Lesh said:


> The virus doesn’t “ count” on anything other than warm unvaccinated bodies to propagate in



 It lives in vaccinated ones also.


----------



## BrokeLoser

Hellbilly said:


> Stupid shit like that is exactly what the virus is counting on.





Lesh said:


> The virus doesn’t “ count” on anything other than warm unvaccinated bodies to propagate in



Yep, the virus has the ability to reason…Too bad filthy as fuck Leftists don’t.


----------



## tyroneweaver

Hang on Sloopy said:


> This is how brainwashed liberals have become when you have these 3 stooges. THE SC has no business hearing this nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal Supreme Court justices spread COVID-19 misinformation
> 
> 
> Justices Elena Kagan, Stephen Breyer, and Sonia Sotomayor confirmed during Friday’s oral arguments that they are firmly in favor of President Joe Biden’s private sector vaccine mandate. However, the facts they relied upon to make their case were flat-out wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.washingtonexaminer.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^Obama appointee. Brains don't matter just what you look like
> 
> I thought Kagan was smarter than that. Obama appointee....FAILURE
> 
> Bryer...Clinton.same crap


Unreal ain't it. 
what was it she said about a "wise latina women."


----------



## Esdraelon

Lesh said:


> And take note.
> 
> ALL of these Justices are vaxxed AND boosted
> 
> Alito...Thomas...all of em


And I'd be willing to bet LARGE, that most people who have chosen not to be vaxxed will have ZERO problems with the choice of those Justices.  It's a PERSONAL CHOICE.  Governments have no DAMNED BUSINESS telling people what they must inject into their bodies.  It's bad enough when the drug has been thoroughly tested over a multi-year trial period.
  Once they've secured that level of control... what CAN'T they demand of the proles?  Has it ever occurred to you that if this virus was as deadly as you've been told, people by massive margins would be demanding the vaccines?  You don't seem to think that roughly half the nation are human beings just like yourself and, just like YOU, they have an instinct toward self-preservation.  How does an adult human being not grasp that concept?  Do you imagine that all of those who don't trust these vaccines are conspiring together just to be assholes?


----------



## eagle1462010

COVID-19 early treatment: real-time analysis of 1,778 studies
					

COVID-19 early treatment: real-time analysis of 1,778 studies




					c19early.com
				




LMAO..........nice fuck up Lesh........Mountains of information there......lmao


----------



## pknopp

ESDRAELON said:


> And I'd be willing to bet LARGE, that most people who have chosen not to be vaxxed will have ZERO problems with the choice of those Justices.  It's a PERSONAL CHOICE.  Governments have no DAMNED BUSINESS telling people what they must inject into their bodies.  It's bad enough when the drug has been thoroughly tested over a multi-year trial period.
> Once they've secured that level of control... what CAN'T they demand of the proles?  Has it ever occurred to you that if this virus was as deadly as you've been told, people by massive margins would be demanding the vaccines?  You don't seem to think that roughly half the nation are human beings just like yourself and, just like YOU, they have an instinct toward self-preservation.  How does an adult human being not grasp that concept?  Do you imagine that all of those who don't trust these vaccines are conspiring together just to be assholes?



 I'm not sure why you replied as you did. I think it's important to note that they all have been vaccinated. At least noteworthy. One might gain some insight if they were asked why they got vaccinated. Was it because they believe in it or was it because the felt forced to do it? 

 I'd be interested in knowing. It would be highly unlikely to change my position but I still believe it would be interesting to know.


----------



## Hellbilly

BrokeLoser said:


> Yep, the virus has the ability to reason…Too bad filthy as fuck Leftists don’t.


Hey colonizer. Nobody cares what you think. Fuck off.


----------



## Esdraelon

tyroneweaver said:


> Unreal ain't it.
> what was it she said about a "wise latina women."


I doubt that she's stupid.  She's like the rest of her party in DC.  She's willing to do ANYTHING, sacrifice ANY NUMBER of people, to maintain power.  They've gone from skewing statistics to creating totally false narratives and they're about to become even more dangerously unhinged as the evidence mounts that this pandemic is over.  Omicron may well signal the end of its evolution as a deadly menace worthy of lockdowns and demands for Americans to show their Papier.


----------



## BrokeLoser

Hellbilly said:


> Hey colonizer. Nobody cares what you think. Fuck off.


Yeah, yeah…All fucked in the head leftists hate a voice of reason…I totally get it.


----------



## Hellbilly

BrokeLoser said:


> Yeah, yeah…All fucked in the head leftists hate a voice of reason…I totally get it.


Hey colonizer. 
You are nowhere near the voice of reason. You are the voice of hatred for your fellow man.


----------



## Esdraelon

pknopp said:


> I'm not sure why you replied as you did


I'm happy to try to clarify.  The point was made that all of them had likely been vaccinated.  I agree that they probably have.  Put simply, their choice should in no way act as a form of compulsion where my choice is concerned.  Also, whether she's had the jab or not, there is no way a person in her lofty position should be ignorant about a case she's about to rule on.  The comments she made about Omicron are *patently false*.  Where did her figures for infected children derive?  She broad-stroked the assertion that hospitals all over this nation were filling to capacity with Covid cases.  There is NO evidence of that.  If Thomas or Barrett were to start blowing smoke over abortion statistics in an effort to strike down Roe, how would you react?


----------



## pknopp

ESDRAELON said:


> I'm happy to try to clarify.  The point was made that all of them had likely been vaccinated.  I agree that they probably have.  Put simply, their choice should in no way act as a form of compulsion where my choice is concerned.


 
 I don't disagree with that but it's still IMO an interesting point to make.



ESDRAELON said:


> Also, whether she's had the jab or not, there is no way a person in her lofty position should be ignorant about a case she's about to rule on.  The comments she made about Omicron are *patently false*.  Where did her figures for infected children derive?  She broad-stroked the assertion that hospitals all over this nation were filling to capacity with Covid cases.  There is NO evidence of that.  If Thomas or Barrett were to start blowing smoke over abortion statistics in an effort to strike down Roe, how would you react?



 She shouldn't have said what she did but it's still an interesting point to make. The point covers all 9 of them.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Lies and fabrications and she has no regard for the constitution.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Lesh said:


> And take note.
> 
> ALL of these Justices are vaxxed AND boosted
> 
> Alito...Thomas...all of em



That means nothing.  They're arguing that the federal govt doesn't have the right to tell an employer what to force into employees.


----------



## BrokeLoser

Hellbilly said:


> Hey colonizer.
> You are nowhere near the voice of reason. You are the voice of hatred for your fellow man.


EVERYTHING I say is the candid unfiltered truth….you fragile nutless pussies can’t stand it…so you label the truth as “hatred”. 
Get your shit right and the truth will never hurt your feelings pussy.


----------



## SweetSue92

ESDRAELON said:


> And I'd be willing to bet LARGE, that most people who have chosen not to be vaxxed will have ZERO problems with the choice of those Justices.  It's a PERSONAL CHOICE.  Governments have no DAMNED BUSINESS telling people what they must inject into their bodies.  It's bad enough when the drug has been thoroughly tested over a multi-year trial period.
> Once they've secured that level of control... what CAN'T they demand of the proles?  Has it ever occurred to you that if this virus was as deadly as you've been told, people by massive margins would be demanding the vaccines?  You don't seem to think that roughly half the nation are human beings just like yourself and, just like YOU, they have an instinct toward self-preservation.  How does an adult human being not grasp that concept?  Do you imagine that all of those who don't trust these vaccines are conspiring together just to be assholes?



I have come to the sad conclusion that there is no way to bridge the gulf between us. We are worlds apart: those of us who would rather die than live as serfs or slaves, and those of us who cry _"safety, safety, safety"_ to the Overlords and will accept almost any chains as a condition of that "safety".

As for me and my house: we will serve the Lord

And we will never be serfs


----------



## Hellbilly

BrokeLoser said:


> EVERYTHING I say is the candid unfiltered truth


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Of course the irony of this case is the fact that the Ohio solicitor general who is arguing the case against mandates did so remotely due to a positive Covid test mandated by the court.

I believe that is called a self evident truth.









						Ohio solicitor general makes anti-vax mandate case to Supreme Court remotely after getting Covid
					

The justices are meeting Friday to hear arguments on two of the Biden administration's vaccination mandates.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## pknopp

Hutch Starskey said:


> Of course the irony of this case is the fact that the Ohio solicitor general who is arguing the case against mandates did so remotely due to a positive Covid test mandated by the court.
> 
> I believe that is called a self evident truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohio solicitor general makes anti-vax mandate case to Supreme Court remotely after getting Covid
> 
> 
> The justices are meeting Friday to hear arguments on two of the Biden administration's vaccination mandates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnews.com



 They were vaccinated and boosted so what makes it ironic?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

pknopp said:


> They were vaccinated and boosted so what makes it ironic?


D’oh…
There is no vaccine mandate. It can be testing and masking or vaccine. How can one argue against a testing mandate that the court itself uses for their own safety?


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Hutch Starskey said:


> Of course the irony of this case is the fact that the Ohio solicitor general who is arguing the case against mandates did so remotely due to a positive Covid test mandated by the court.
> 
> I believe that is called a self evident truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohio solicitor general makes anti-vax mandate case to Supreme Court remotely after getting Covid
> 
> 
> The justices are meeting Friday to hear arguments on two of the Biden administration's vaccination mandates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnews.com



That means nothing.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Hutch Starskey said:


> D’oh…
> There is no vaccine mandate. It can be testing and masking or vaccine. How can one argue against a testing mandate that the court itself uses for their own safety?



I can easily take a vaccine and not force my will on someone else who doesn't want to take it. That's what it's about.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> You're asking me how blaming affirmative action for a latina being on the court is racist?
> 
> ...



Yep



> After Souter announced his retirement, right-wingers jumped on Obama's sensible statement that he would look for "that quality of empathy, of understanding and identifying with people's hopes and struggles." That's code, claimed conservatives, for a liberal activist judge. *And Obama is looking to replace Souter with a woman, person of color or both*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will Obama Move Supreme Court Rightward?
> 
> 
> The reality is that unless Obama restrains his compulsion toward centrist consensus and appoints real progressives to replace not only Souter but Ginsburg and Stevens, our right-wing court may get even more conservative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com





> He played smart base politics with the historic selection of a Hispanic (a first) and a woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How, why Obama picked Sotomayor
> 
> 
> Obama plays smart politics with historic choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com





> By nominating Circuit Judge Sonia Sotomayor to be the first Hispanic justice on the U.S. Supreme Court, President Barack Obama all but dared Senate Republicans to risk alienating Latinos by trying to block her confirmation.
> 
> It was a foregone conclusion that Obama would appoint someone who Republicans viewed as a "liberal." By appointing a Hispanic woman ,Obama should strengthen Democratic popularity with Hispanic and women voters. The more Republicans attack Sotomayor, the more they risk alienating Hispanic voters, a group who Republicans are surely not ready to give up on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's appointment of Sotomayor politically brilliant
> 
> 
> After the 2004 presidential election it appeared that the Democratic Party was dead as a national force. If they could not beat Bush in 2004, they
> 
> 
> 
> www.mslitigationreview.com



Obama flat out said he was choosing a woman and likely a minority.  That makes her an affirmative action pick, no matter how inconvenient that is for you, and she was a poor choice given her history of ruling based on her personal ideology as opposed to the law as written.


----------



## pknopp

Hutch Starskey said:


> D’oh…
> There is no vaccine mandate. It can be testing and masking or vaccine. How can one argue against a testing mandate that the court itself uses for their own safety?



 Because it is mandated does not necessarily make it OK. The facts are, even something very positive that is unconstitutional is still unconstitutional. 

 As an example, I believe few would see banning access to the local park for a KKK rally as something bad in itself but it's still unconstitutional. 

 Just because someone was forced to get vaccinated to keep their job does not mean it all of a sudden no longer becomes an issue.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

LordBrownTrout said:


> That means nothing.


Of course.


----------



## Nostra

pknopp said:


> What she said was stupid. That has nothing to do with what I said. You also can not follow simple rules. Granted it happens but you shouldn't get pissed when it's pointed out to you.


Not just stupid. Blatant lies.


----------



## Nostra




----------



## Lesh

petro said:


> My main question of masks that nobody seems to be able to answer.
> View attachment 585287
> These contaminated items should be red bagged and incinerated instead of thrown in the trash, our streets and eventually ending up in our waterways.


The virus dies in hours to days ya fukking retard


----------



## pknopp

Lesh said:


> The virus dies in hours to days ya fukking retard



 I'm not sure how that counters his point. If I leave a mask on a counter are you saying there is no virus present?


----------



## AMart

Lesh said:


> The US had* more than 325,000 new cases among children during the week ending December 30,* according to data published this week by the AAP, marking a 64% increase in new childhood cases compared to the previous week, the AAP said.


and 5K in a hospital with "covid".


----------



## Lesh

SweetSue92 said:


> I have come to the sad conclusion that there is no way to bridge the gulf between us. We are worlds apart: those of us who would rather die than live as serfs or slaves, and those of us who cry _"safety, safety, safety"_ to the Overlords and will accept almost any chains as a condition of that "safety".
> 
> As for me and my house: we will serve the Lord
> 
> And we will never be serfs


Ya gotta love dishonest Bible thumpers


----------



## Orangecat

excalibur said:


> Sotomayor is the dumbest member of the Supreme Court in decades. "Wise" Latina?


Only in the USA can you go from peddling tamales on the street corner to blabbering nonsense on SCOTUS.


----------



## AMart

Hellbilly said:


> Hey *colonizer.* Nobody cares what you think. Fuck off.


That is a compliment not a pejorative. Food for thought conquered one.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Lesh said:


> The virus dies in hours to days ya fukking retard



It's medical waste and under EU, federal, and state law, must be incinerated or be neutralized chemically.


----------



## Orangecat

AMart said:


> That is a compliment not a pejorative. Food for thought conquered one.


These idiots revel in their victimhood.


----------



## AMart




----------



## laferia52

Independentthinker said:


> First it was Biden repeatedly telling us that vaccinated people don't spread the virus. Now it is Supreme Court Justice Sonia Sotomayor falsely claiming that 100,000 children are in “serious condition” from Covid. Why do our leaders continue spreading misinformation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justice Sotomayor Falsely Claims 100,000 Children in ‘Serious Condition’ from Covid
> 
> 
> Justice Sotomayor falsely claimed that 100,00 children are in “serious condition” from Covid during oral arguments on the Biden administration’s vaccine mandate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


from interviews I have seen in Spanish news networks supreme court justice Sotomayor considers herself first a Latina supreme court justice and then an american . what ever your ethnic background is we are american citizens first. that should united us into  supporting what is good for our country. we have an administration that puts foreigners first ahead of US citizens. I see alot of people referring to foreigners as our people because they come from the same foreign country where they came from. we are not a perfect country but we are a good country .that is why so many people pass thru other countries and not remain there because their goal is to reach the USA and settle here.


----------



## petro

Lesh said:


> The virus dies in hours to days ya fukking retard


Still a biohazard during that time and you are also excusing littering and pollution for the narrative.


----------



## gipper

Independentthinker said:


> First it was Biden repeatedly telling us that vaccinated people don't spread the virus. Now it is Supreme Court Justice Sonia Sotomayor falsely claiming that 100,000 children are in “serious condition” from Covid. Why do our leaders continue spreading misinformation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justice Sotomayor Falsely Claims 100,000 Children in ‘Serious Condition’ from Covid
> 
> 
> Justice Sotomayor falsely claimed that 100,00 children are in “serious condition” from Covid during oral arguments on the Biden administration’s vaccine mandate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


When the highest court in the land contains several fools, you know you’re living in a failed state.


----------



## struth

Lesh said:


> And take note.
> 
> ALL of these Justices are vaxxed AND boosted
> 
> Alito...Thomas...all of em


cool.  what’s your point?


----------



## Independentthinker

Uncensored2008 said:


> 1984 is just 38 years late...


It's totally and completely amazing how the left have spent four years attacking Trump and the Republicans for wanting to take our Democracy away when they are the ones who are actually doing it.


----------



## Lesh

struth said:


> cool.  what’s your point?


And take note.

ALL of these Justices are vaxxed AND boosted

Alito...Thomas...all of em

If you can't figure out the point...get back on the short bus


----------



## struth

Lesh said:


> And take note.
> 
> ALL of these Justices are vaxxed AND boosted
> 
> Alito...Thomas...all of em
> 
> If you can't figure out the point...get back on the short bus


no i can’t figure it out…not sure what that has to do with the topic of the thread of the case before the court 

could you explain


----------



## Independentthinker

Nostra said:


> Congratulations!  You found a typo.  Go find Mommy and ask for a Gold Star, Dumbass.


I think it says a lot when they seem to admit that the only debate tactic they can use is to find a typo and exploit it.


----------



## AMart

Independentthinker said:


> It's totally and completely amazing how the left have spent four years attacking Trump and the Republicans for wanting to take our Democracy away when they are the ones who are actually doing it.


They always accuse others of exactly what they are doing. Isn't that an Alinsky principle?


----------



## Independentthinker

Lesh said:


> And take note.
> 
> ALL of these Justices are vaxxed AND boosted
> 
> Alito...Thomas...all of em


So? Not sure what you are saying here. The decision in front of them has absolutely nothing to do with their vaccination status. It is a matter of law.


----------



## Independentthinker

Lesh said:


> The US had* more than 325,000 new cases among children during the week ending December 30,* according to data published this week by the AAP, marking a 64% increase in new childhood cases compared to the previous week, the AAP said.


But she said serious cases.


----------



## Independentthinker

Hellbilly said:


> Stupid shit like that is exactly what the virus is counting on.


It's counting on because masked people spread the virus and vaccinated people spread the virus.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Thank goodness it's only 3000 sick children. My tolerance for sick children is 5000.


----------



## Independentthinker

wamose said:


> Sotomayor owes it to the American people to be more informed and more intelligent, and act like she is. It's disgraceful for a SC justice to make so many factually wrong statements.


To  be fair though, lefties think that cases should be decided with feelings and emotions and that's why she was appointed. You don't need any education at all to decide cases with feelings and emotions.


----------



## Independentthinker

Lesh said:


> The virus doesn’t “ count” on anything other than warm unvaccinated bodies to propagate in


What? You're saying the virus isn't in any vaccinated bodies? Now I understand why you defend Sotomayor.


----------



## Independentthinker

SweetSue92 said:


> I have come to the sad conclusion that there is no way to bridge the gulf between us. We are worlds apart: those of us who would rather die than live as serfs or slaves, and those of us who cry _"safety, safety, safety"_ to the Overlords and will accept almost any chains as a condition of that "safety".
> 
> As for me and my house: we will serve the Lord
> 
> And we will never be serfs


Cubans in Florida (and elsewhere) have been trying to warn us that "Democratic Socialism" is how it starts, followed by just plain Socialism. Give the government complete and total control over everything and everyone because it is in the best interest of the people to take their rights away and by then it is too late. Government has complete and total control over everything and everyone and democracy is no longer needed.


----------



## Burgermeister

They could have avoided the drama and just voted. We know the idiot liberals will uphold the mandate and the rest won't.


----------



## Uncensored2008

1srelluc said:


> Definitely not much of a brain trust going on there.



Sotomayor was chosen due to her ethnicity, not her qualifications.

You'll find more knowledge of the law from the average Mamacita at the Mexican Bakery.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sotomayor was chosen due to her ethnicity, not her qualifications.
> 
> You'll find more knowledge of the law from the average Mamacita at the Mexican Bakery.


So basically you are saying there is not one Latina woman qualified to be a SCOTUS judge. But you are too rabid and dense to understand the words.coming out of your own mouth.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Lesh said:


> And take note.
> 
> ALL of these Justices are vaxxed AND boosted
> 
> Alito...Thomas...all of em



Take note, there are 5 Americans on the court who support the Constitution, 3 lying scumbag Marxists, and Roberts.  If Roberts joins with the Marxists, as he usually does, they still will be the minority. 

I'd place bets on liberty rather than fascism.

Have a good cry now,


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Uncensored2008 said:


> Take note, there are 5 Americans on the court who support the Constitution, 3 lying scumbag Marxists, and Roberts.  If Roberts joins with the Marxists, as he usually does, they still will be the minority.
> 
> I'd place bets on liberty rather than fascism.
> 
> Have a good cry now,


I imagine that what you know about Marxism would not fill a shot glass.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> So basically you are saying there is not one Latina woman qualified to be a SCOTUS judge. But you are too rabid and dense to understand the words.coming out of your own mouth.



You are really quite stupid - it's why you're a Nazi.

I'm saying that the lady making sweet breads at the corner bakery is more qualified to be on the SCOTUS than the blithering retard Sotomayor.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Uncensored2008 said:


> You are really quite stupid - it's why you're a Nazi.
> 
> I'm saying that the lady making sweet breads at the corner bakery is more qualified to be on the SCOTUS than the blithering retard Sotomayor.


Yes I know. Because you know nothing about her. Only that she is brown and female and liberal. And those are your top 3 trigger points.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I imagine that what you know about Marxism would not fill a shot glass.



I imagine you struggled desperately to pass 1st grade, which is why you gave up without trying to finish 2nd grade.

Three Marxists blatantly lied. Kagan isn't stupid - she's evil as all fuck, but not stupid. The three Marxist justices sought to further a POLITICAL agenda and subvert the United States Constitution.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yes I know. Because you know nothing about her. Only that she is brown and female and liberal. And those are your top 3 trigger points.



I know plenty about her, an affirmative action justice - utterly unqualified and flat out stupid.

She is pliable and will further the agenda of the Reich. No concerns she will ever think for herself.


----------



## struth

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yes I know. Because you know nothing about her. Only that she is brown and female and liberal. And those are your top 3 trigger points.


you don’t think he read the OP?


----------



## gipper

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Thank goodness it's only 3000 sick children. My tolerance for sick children is 5000.


Dumb. Not funny.


----------



## Lesh

Independentthinker said:


> What? You're saying the virus isn't in any vaccinated bodies? Now I understand why you defend Sotomayor.


A. So you need 100% protection or nothing stupid?

B.clearly kids are more affected than ever


----------



## Lesh

Uncensored2008 said:


> Take note, there are 5 Americans on the court who support the Constitution, 3 lying scumbag Marxists, and Roberts.  If Roberts joins with the Marxists, as he usually does, they still will be the minority.
> 
> I'd place bets on liberty rather than fascism.
> 
> Have a good cry now,


Again, they are all vaxxed and boosted

All of em


----------



## eagle1462010

Lesh said:


> Again, they are all vaxxed and boosted
> 
> All of em


Was any of them threatened to lose their job if they weren't............hmmmm

Or any of the other FASCISM going on right now that has NO BUSINESS under the CONSTITUTION in this country.?


----------



## Independentthinker

Lesh said:


> A. So you need 100% protection or nothing stupid?
> 
> B.clearly kids are more affected than ever


A. The vaccinated spread the virus. That's why it is spreading.

B. I guess that's your admission that Sotomayer did indeed tell a falsehood for political purposes. You would think that Supreme Court justices would be above telling lies.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

"Justice Sotomayor Claims Not to Understand the Distinction Between State and Federal Powers | National Review" Justice Sotomayor Claims Not to Understand the Distinction Between State and Federal Powers | National Review

This is unbelievable. Combine that with her lies or sheer ignorance on covid and it's actually so beyond the pale it's hard to believe.

Are there ANY methods to remove Supreme Court Justices or are we just stuck with this unintelligent buffoon?


----------



## easyt65

After DELIBERATELY spreading misinformation and engaging in fear-mongering she should be forced to recuse herself from hearing the case againstforced mandates. mandates.

She proved her own ignorance - or willingness to spread lies, disqualifying her.

I don't believe she is that stupid, not being a USSC Justice, which means she is deliberately attempting to Basehor decision on lies. If she really is that stupid then her ignorance disqualifies her.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

She embarrassed herself yesterday


----------



## WTH_Progs?

She's further proof how useless Democrats have become.  She was appointed by Obama for political appearances because....

Because..........

Because.........

A. She's a woman
B. She's leftist
C. She'll advance the communist agenda. 

I tell no lies, and the proof is Sotomayor herself.  On the flipside, anyone know a incompetent judge appointed by the right?  Nope, you don't.  

Meanwhile the left continue to support the Demonicrats.  Why?  Because they're dependent and/or twisted.


----------



## theHawk

She’s a mentally retarded leftist.  As dumb as she is, she is the perfect example of the lunatic left.  Of course she has no business being on SCOTUS, but that is exactly why the Hussein put her there.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

SassyIrishLass said:


> She embarrassed herself yesterday


Understatement


----------



## norwegen

easyt65 said:


> After DELIBERATELY spreading misinformation and engaging in fear-mongering she should be forced to recuse herself from hearing the case againstforced mandates. mandates.
> 
> She proved her own ignorance - or willingness to spread lies, disqualifying her.
> 
> I don't believe she is that stupid, not being a USSC Justice, which means she is deliberately attempting to Basehor decision on lies. If she really is that stupid then her ignorance disqualifies her.


Didn't Obozo appoint her?

Yes, she is that stupid.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

Impeach her......

Trump was right about those activist Hispanic judges....


----------



## gipper

She’s not alone. Kagan and Breyer said equally ignorant things.  Yet another example proving we live in a failed state. 

_The trio of Stephen Breyer, Elena Kagan, and Sonia Sotomayor made claims during oral arguments that could have been classified as incorrect, ignorant, misinformed or hysterically exaggerated.
When Breyer waded into the fray, he suggested the OSHA rule was needed because “hospitals are full almost to the point of maximum” and that “750 million new cases” had been reported in the US yesterday — despite the fact that the population of America is around 330 million.
During arguments in that case, Kagan said that workers “have to get vaccinated so that you’re not transmitting the disease that can kill elderly Medicare patients, that can kill sick Medicaid patients. I mean, that seems like a pretty basic infection prevention measure.”
Supreme Court’s liberal justices slammed over vax mandate statements_


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Lesh said:


> Again, they are all vaxxed and boosted
> 
> All of em



Yeah.  And?


----------



## easyt65

norwegen said:


> Didn't Obozo appoint her?
> 
> Yes, she is that stupid.


And remember, Obozo wanted Garland as a USSC Justice, too.  Thank God that didn't happen....


----------



## Uncensored2008

Lesh said:


> Again, they are all vaxxed and boosted
> 
> All of em



Which is relevant how?

You want the court to crush the bill of rights, but the numbers don't add up for you fascists.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Impeach her......
> 
> Trump was right about those activist Hispanic judges....



Trump said nothing about activist Hispanic judges.

Lying yet again, Buff the KnobPolisher?

Lying is the Nazi way...


----------



## AMart

Ouch


----------



## task0778

Sotomayor is supposed to be unbiased and impartial.  She isn't.


----------



## B. Kidd

excalibur said:


> Sotomayor is the dumbest member of the Supreme Court in decades. "Wise" Latina?



She was supposed to be smart.
Turns out to be another lard-ass dummy swamp creature.


----------



## Uncensored2008

B. Kidd said:


> She was supposed to be smart.
> Turns out to be another lard-ass dummy swamp creature.




Everyone knew she was dumb as a dog turd from day one.


----------



## Theowl32

MarcATL said:


> Roasted by *whom*?


Oh, here we go


----------



## gipper

Has Sotomayor apologized for her stupid statement?


----------



## DigitalDrifter

To say she missed this by a mile, is an understatement. 
It's frightening to think this person wields the kind of power that can affect all of us.


----------



## JustAGuy1

MarcATL said:


> Roasted by *whom*?



She is an idiot and you don't care.


----------



## JustAGuy1

Lesh said:


> Again, they are all vaxxed and boosted
> 
> All of em



So? Like you, Sotomayor is a moron.


----------

